# This is Toast. She is burnt. 🖤



## Paco Dennis (Aug 15, 2021)

Posted by
u/ThisUpstairs1







Adorable


----------



## Oldntired (Aug 15, 2021)

Awww…what a cutie.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 15, 2021)

was talked into a cat after my wife passed,got him as a kitten.wasnt much of a housecat guy.his name is Roscoe,he is my best buddy.he is such a comedian makes me laugh!!


----------



## terry123 (Aug 15, 2021)

He is cute!  Have not had a pet since the girls left home.  Did have a beta fish for awhile and I enjoyed him.  Its nice right now not having anything but myself to take care of.  If I had another pet it would probably be a kitten.


----------

